# حياة القديس مرقس الرسول كما ذكرت فى الكتاب المقدس



## Maria Teparthenos (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*- حياة القديس مرقس الرسول كما ذكرت فى الكتاب المقدس للقمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير :*

*اسمه الأصلى يوحنا أو يوحنان ويعنى "يهوه يوحنان"، "الرب حنان" ولقبه أو أسمه الرومانى "مرقس" ويعنى "مطرقة ذات رأس خشبية"، وأول ما ذكر، ذكر فى سفر الأعمال بـ "يوحنا الملقب مرقس**(53)**"، وفيما بعد ساد لقب مرقس وأصبح يدعى به وحده.*
*ونعرف من سفر الأعمال أن منزل والدته "مريم أم يوحنا الملقب مرقس**(53)**" كان مقراً لاجتماع الرسل فى أورشليم، وكان المؤمنون مجتمعين فيه للصلاة وقت سجن بطرس "فكان بطرس محروساً فى السجن. أما الكنيسة فكانت تصير منها صلاة بلجاجة إلى الله من أجله"**(54)** وبعد خروجه من السجن (سنة 44م) فى تلك الليلة جاء بطرس "وهو منتبه إلى بيت مريم أم يوحنا الملقب مرقس حيث كان كثيرون مجتمعين وهم يصلون"**(55)**. وقد أجمع أكثر العلماء والدارسون والمؤرخون على أن هذا البيت كان هو البيت الذى تنازل فيه السيد المسيح الفصح مع تلاميذه والعلية التى كان يجتمع فيها الرسل فى أورشليم قبل صعود السيد وبعد صعوده والتى حل فيها الروح القدس على التلاميذ**(56)**، وكان أول كنيسة فى العالم، أو كما تقول دائرة المعارف البريطانية فى طبعتها الحادية عشر أن بيت مرقس كان مركزاً للحياة المسيحية فى أورشليم**(57)**.*
*ويؤكد جميع الدارسين أن القديس مرقس كان هو الشاب الذى تبع السيد ليلة القبض عليه والذى كان "لابساً إزراراً على عريه فأمسكه الشبان. فترك الأزرار وهرب منهم عرياناً"**(58)**. فهو وحده الذى يذكر هذا الحدث، ولو لم يكن لهذا الحدث قيمه بالنسبة له لما ذكره. ويقول أحد العلماء ويدعى Lange أن والدته كانت تمتلك بستان جثسيمانى أو منزل قريب منه. كما يؤكد بعض الأباء مثل أوريجانوس وابيفانيوس أسقف سلاميس بقبرص ويجمع جميع مؤرخى الكنيسة القبطية فى كل العصور على أن القديس مرقس كان أحد السبعون رسولاً الذين عينهم الرب "وأرسلهم الرب أثنين أثنين أمام وجهه إلى كل مدينة أو موضع حيث كان هو مزمعاً أن يأتى"**(59)**. ومن ثم تلقبه بـ "ناظر الإله الإنجيلى" باعتباره أحد الذين شاهدوا الرب وسمعوه، أحد شهود العيان.*
*وأول ما يذكر القديس بأسمه يذكر كأبن للسيدة التى كان بيتها مقراً لاجتماع السيد المسيح وتلاميذه ورسله فى أورشليم، والتى كانت أيضاً إحدى المريمات تلميذات الرب**(60)**. ثم يذكر بعد ذلك مع خاله برنابا وبولس الرسول (شاول) اللذان أخذاه معهما للكرازة**(61)** (سنة 49م) وكان معهما فى سلاميس ولكنه "فارقهم ورجع من بمفيلية"**(63)** إلى أورشليم"**(64)**.*
*وفى سنه 51م رفض بولس الرسول أن يذهب معهما مرقس فى رحلتهما التالية بسبب تركه لهم "من بمفيلية"، فأخذه خاله برنابا وذهبا إلى قبرص بعد أن انفصلا عن بولس الرسول**(65)**. ولكن فى سنه 63م وبعد ذلك بحوالى 12سنه يتكلم عنه القديس بولس كالعامل معه فى حقل الكرازة ويوصى به أهل كولوسى "يسلم عليكم أرسترخس المأسور معى ومرقس أبن أخت برنابا الذى أخذتم لأجله وصايا.. أن أتى إليكم فاقبلوه"**(66)**. وفى سنه 67 وقبل استشهاد القديس بولس يستدعيه مع تيموثاؤس لحاجته إليه للعمل فى حقل الكرازة بروما، فيقول لتلميذه تيموثاؤس "خذ مرقس وأحضر معك لأنه نافع لى للخدمة"**(67)**. وهذا يدل على أن القديس مرقس كرز فى اليهودية وفى قبرص وإنطاكية وبمفيلية فى آسيا الصغرى وفى كولوسى وروما، ويذكره القديس بولس ضمن العاملين معه فى روما "ومرقس وأرسترخُس وديماس ولوقا العاملون معى"**(**68).*
*ثم يدعوه القديس بطرس فى رسالته الأولى إلى "المغتربين من شتات بنطس وغلاطية وكبدوكية وآسيا وبيثينينة"**(69)** بأبنه "تسلم عليكم التى فى بابل المختارة معكم ومرقس ابنى"**(70)** مما يوحى بأنه كرز معه فى هذه البلاد.*
*كرز القديس مع خاله برنابا وبولس الرسول، كما كرز مع القديس بولس والقديس بطرس بعد ذلك فى بلاد كثيرة وأشترك معهما فى تأسيس كنيسة روما ثم ذهب بعد ذلك للكرازة فى الخمس مدن الغربية بليبيا ومنها ذهب للكرازة فى الإسكندرية حوالى سنة 61م ونشر الإيمان بناء على طلبه سنة 67م. وبعد استشهاد القديس بطرس والقديس بولس عاد ثانيه إلى الإسكندرية حتى أستشهد فيها حوالى سنة 68م.*
*2- علاقة مرقس ببطرس وبقية الرسل :*
*كان القديس، كما أوضحنا أعلاه، أحد شهود العيان الذين شاهدوا السيد المسيح واستمعوا إليه واتبعوه أثناء تجسده سواء كأحد الرسل السبعين، أو على الأقل عندما كان السيد يذهب إلى أورشليم وعندما تناول السيد الفصح مع تلاميذه فى منزل والدته كما كان قريب من السيد فى بستان جثسيمانى وقت القبض عليه وبلا شك فقد تابع أحداث المحاكمة والصلب والدفن من بعيد، كما رأى السيد بعد قيامته فى ظهوراته العديدة للتلاميذ فى أورشليم والتى كان يجتمع فيها التلاميذ والرسل قبل الصعود وبعد الصعود. كما كانت أمه إحدى المريمات تلميذات الرب وكان القديس بطرس أحد أقاربه.*
*وكانت لدى القديس مرقس ميزة ثانية لمعرفة المزيد عما قاله وعمله السيد المسيح وهى اجتماع جميع الرسل، شهود العيان فى منزل والدته ولسنوات طويلة. وبلا شك فقد استمع منهم جميعاً، كأفراد أو كجماعات، سواء فى جلساتهم الخاصة فى منزل والدته أو فى عظاتهم وكرازتهم العامة للجموع أو فى تعليمهم للمنضمين حديثاً للإيمان، وعرف منهم أحداث كثيرة وتفاصيل كثيرة.*
*وكانت لديه أيضا ميزة ثالثة وهى الاستماع لبطرس ويعقوب ابن زبدى ويوحنا أخيه وهم الثلاثة المتقدمون فى التلاميذ والذين كانوا قريبين جداً من السيد المسيح وقد أخذهم معه وقربهم منه فى أخص المواقف، فقد كانوا معه عند إقامة ابنة يايرس**(71)** وأخذهم معه على جبل التجلى وأراهم مجده**(72)** وكانوا أقرب التلاميذ إليه فى بستان جثسيمانى وقت القبض عليه. وبعد استشهاد يعقوب ابن زبدى، كان يعقوب أخو الرب مع بطرس ويوحنا فى أورشليم وكانوا معتبرين أنهم أعمدة**(74)**، وكان لدى القديس مرقس الفرصة أيضا ليعرف المزيد من يعقوب أخى الرب.*
*كما أعطته الكرازة مع خاله برنابا والقديس بولس، ثم مع القديس بولس بعد وفاة خاله برنابا فى قبرص ميزة رابعة، فقد كان القديس بولس أيضا شاهد عيان للرب بعد صعوده وأستلم منه الإعلان مباشرة. وأخيراً فقد كانت كرازته مع القديس بطرس فى روما وغيرها ميزة خامسة. فقد عرف منه الكثير مما يختص به وحده ومما يختص به مع يعقوب ويوحنا ابن زبدى. ومن ثم فقد دون أحداث إقامة ابنة يايرس وتفاصيل التجلى وصلاة المسيح فى البستان بكل دقة، كما ذكر حادث إنكار بطرس للسيد ثلاث مرات بكل دقة وتفصيل كما تسلمها من القديس بطرس وسجلها كروايات شاهد عيان.*
*وهكذا دون القديس مرقس أعمال السيد وتعاليمه بتفصيل دقيق وحيوى ورائع كما شاهدها بنفسه وكما تسلمها من بقية التلاميذ والرسل شهود العيان.*
*3- إنجيل شاهد عيان :*
*دون القديس مرقس أحداث ومواقف وأعمال السيد المسيح تسجيلاً دقيقاً أهتم فيه بكل التفصيلات والأمور الدقيقة جداً، وسجل ملحوظات دقيقة لكل موقف وأهتم بذكر انطباعات الناس وتصرفاتهم ومشاعرهم فى كل المواقف، وكذلك سجل بدون تردد مشاعر التلاميذ وحيرتهم فى بعض المواقف وعدم إدراكهم لأمور كثيرة. كما سجل تصرفات السيد وتحركاته ودون كل التفاصيل كما حدثت وكأنه كان يسجلها فى مذكراته لحظة حدوثها مباشرة. فيقول عن تأثير تعليمه على الجموع وعلى تلاميذه "فتحيروا كلهم**(75)**"، "وكثيرون إذ سمعوا بهتوا قائلين من أين لهذا هذه**(76)**"، "فتحير التلاميذ من كلامه**(77)**"، "فبهتوا إلى الغاية**(78)**"، "وكانوا يتحيرون وفيما هم يتبعون كانوا يخافون**(79)**".*
*ويقول عن تأثير أعماله على الناس "بهت الجميع ومجدوا الله قائلين ما رأينا مثل هذا قط**(80)**"، "فخافوا خوفاً عظيماً وقالوا بعضهم لبعض من هو هذا … فإن الريح أيضا والبحر يطيعانه**(81)**"، وبعد مشيه على الماء يقول "فبهتوا وتحيروا فى أنفسهم جداً إلى الغاية**(82)**". ويصف تزاحم الجماهير الغفيرة على السيد المسيح سواء لنول الشفاء "حتى وقع عليه ليلمسه كل من فيه داء**(83)**"، "فقال له تلاميذه أنت تنظر الجمع يزحمك وتقول من لمسنى**(84)**"، أو للاستماع إلى تعليمه "فأجتمع أيضا جمع حتى لم يقدروا أولاً على أكل خبز**(85)**"، "وكان الجمع جالساً حوله**(86)**"، "فأجتمع إليه جمع كثير حتى أنه دخل السفينة وجلس على البحر والجمع كله كان عند البحر على الأرض**(87)**"، "ولما أجتاز يسوع فى السفينة إلى العبر اجتمع إليه جمع كثير**(88)**"، "فقال لهم تعالوا أنتم منفردين إلى موضع خلاء واستريحوا قليلاً، لأن القادمين والذاهبين كانوا كثيرين، ولم تتيسر لهم فرصة للأكل**(89)**".*
*ويصف آلام السيد المسيح وعواطفه ومشاعره كإنسان "فتحنن عليهم إذ كانوا كخراف لا راعى لها**(90)**"، "وتعجب من عدم إيمانهم**(91)**"، "فنظر حوله بغضب حزيناً على غلاظة قلوبهم"، "فتنهد بروحه**(93)**"، "ولما رأى يسوع ذلك أغتاظ**(94)**"، كما وصف نظراته وإشاراته وحركاته "فتقدم وأقامها ماسكاً بيدها فتركتها الحمى حالاً وصارت تخدمهم**(95)**"، "وقال للرجل مد يدك، فمدها فعادت صحيحة كالأخرى**(96)**"، "فنظر حوله إلى الجالسين وقال ها أمى وأخوتى**(97)**"، "وكان ينظر حوله ليرى التى فعلت هذا**(98)**"، "فأخذه من بين الجمع على ناحية ووضع أصابعه فى أذنيه وتفل ولمس لسانه ورفع نظره نحو السماء وأنّ وقال له إفثا. أى انفتح**(99)**"، "فتنهد بروحه**(100)**"، "فألتفت وأبصر تلاميذه فانتهر بطرس**(101)**"، "فجلس ونادى الاثنى عشر**(102)**"، "ولما نظر حوله إلى كل شئ**(103)**"، وذكر نومه "وكان هو فى المؤخرة على وسادة نائماً**(104)**"، وجوعه "وفى البيت لما خرجوا من بيت عنيا جاع**(10**5)". وذكر حبه للأطفال وحملهم على يديه "فأخذ ولداً وأقامه فى وسطهم ثم احتضنه**(106)**"، "فأحتضنهم ووضع يديه عليهم وباركهم**(107)**".*
*ويذكر تفصيلات أخرى كثيرة تختص بالأسماء والأماكن والمواقف لا تذكرها الأناجيل الثلاثة الأخرى، فيقول أن المسيح دخل "بيت سمعان وأندراوس مع يعقوب ويوحنا**(108)**"، "فخرج الفريسيون للوقت مع الهيرودسيين وتشاوروا عليه لكى يهلكوه**(109)**"، ويصف ثياب السيد أثناء التجلى بكل دقة "وصارت ثيابه تلمع بيضاء جداً كالثلج لا يقدر قصار على الأرض أن يبيض مثل ذلك**(110)**". ويذكر أحداث معجزة شفاء بارتماس الأعمى بكل دقة وتفصيل، فيذكر أسمه وصراخه وإسكات الناس له ومناداة السيد له وطرحه لردائه أرضاً وحديث السيد المسيح معه وشفائه**(111)**. وفى معجزة إشباع الجموع بخمس خبزات وسمكتين يذكر جلوس الجموع بتفصيل دقيق وبديع "فأمرهم أن يجعلوا الجميع يتكئون رفاقاً رفاقاً على العشب الأخضر. فأتكأوا صفوفاً صفوفاً مئة مئة وخمسين خمسين**(112)**". وذكر أن سمعان الذى حمل الصليب مع المسيح كان "قيروانياً**(113)**" وإنه هو "والد الكسندر وروفس" اللذين كانا من التلاميذ المعروفين فى روما**(114)**. ويذكر نوم السيد "على الوسادة**(115)**" فى السفينة، ووجود رغيف واحد مع التلاميذ فى السفينة**(116)**، ويحدد بدقة مكان الجحش الذى كان "مربوطاً عند الباب خارجاً على الطريق**(117)**". ويذكر أسماء البلاد التى جاء منها الجموع للاستماع إلى يسوع والتى ذهب هو إليها "ومن أورشليم ومن أدومية ومن عبر الأردن. والذين حول صور وصيدا جمع كثير إذ سمعوا كم صنع أتو إليه**(118)**"، "ثم خرج أيضاً من تخوم صور وصيدا وجاء إلى بحر الجليل فى وسط حدود المدن العشر**(119)**". ويحدد المواقع والاتجاهات "ثم خرج أيضا إلى البحر**(120)**"، "وجلس يسوع تجاه الخزانة ونظر كيف يلقى الجمع نحاساً فى الخزانة**(121)**"، "وفيما هو جالس على جبل الزيتون تجاه الهيكل**(122)**"، "وخرج (بطرس) خارجاً إلى الدهليز**(123)**"، "ولما رأى قائد المئة الواقف مقابله**(124)**".*
*وهناك تفاصيل أخرى دقيقة وحية مثل قوله "وكان مع الوحوش**(125)**" عن السيد المسيح عندما كان على الجبل ليجرب من إبليس، "وكشفوا السقف**(126)**" الذين حملوا المفلوج. كما وصف أعمال مجنون كورة الجدريين بكل دقة وتفصيل "لأنه قد ربط كثيراً بقيود وسلاسل فقطع السلاسل وكسر القيود. فلم يقدر أحد يذللـه. وكان دائماً ليلاً ونهاراً فى الجبال وفى القبور يصيح ويجرح نفسه بالحجارة**(127)**".*
*هذه التفاصيل الدقيقة النابضة بالحياة تدل على أن الكاتب شاهد عيان، كما سجل بكل دقة تفاصيل ما تسلمه من شهود العيان الآخرين. كما تدل أيضا على أن الكاتب يعرف دقائق البلاد وجغرافيتها ويعرف الناس وأسماءهم، وقد ساقه الروح القدس وذكره بكل التفاصيل.*
*4- شهادة الآباء :*
*الإنجيل للقديس مرقس هو أكثر الأناجيل الأربعة الذى ركز عليه علماء الكتاب المقدس لاعتقاد غالبيتهم أنه أقدم الأناجيل لبساطه أسلوبه وقوته وحيويته وقدم لغته ولأنه يسجل أعمال السيد المسيح بصورة مكثفة وسريعة وقوية بدرجة كبيرة على روايات آلام السيد المسيح وصلبه وقيامته، ولأنه يقدم صورة حيه للإنجيل الشفوى كما جاء فى كرازة القديس بطرس لكرنيليوس وقد شهد جميع آباء الكنيسة لصحته. وفيما يلى شهادتهم عنه:*
*(1) – بابياس : "إن مرقس إذ كان هو اللسان الناطق لبطرس كتب بدقه، ولو من غير ترتيب، كل ما تذكره عما قاله المسيح أو فعله.. ولذلك لم يرتكب أى خطأ إذ كتب –على هذا الوجه- ما تذكره. لأنه كان يحرص على أمر واحد: إن لا يحذف شيئاً مما سمعه، وأن لا يقرر أى شئ خطأ".*
*(2) – يوستينوس الشهيد : "وعندما يقال إنه (المسيح) أعطى أسم بطرس لأحد الرسل وعندما يكتب فى مذكراته أيضاً أن هذا حدث بعد أن أعطى أثنين آخرين من الرسل، ابنى زبدى، أسم بوانرجس، أى ابنى الرعد.."**(128)**. وهذا اللقب لم يذكر ألا فى الإنجيل للقديس مرقس (17:3) فقط.*
*(3) وقد ضم تاتيان السورى وتلميذ يوستينوس الإنجيل بالكامل فى كتابه الدياتسرون، أما الوثيقة الموراتورية فقد جاءت مبتورة وذكرت هذا الإنجيل فى سطر واحد هو الذى تبقى مما ذكرته عنه ويقول "الذى فيه كان حاضراً وهكذا دونه".*
*(4) إيريناؤس "سلم لنا مرقس، تلميذ بطرس ومترجمه، كتابه ما بشر به بطرس".*
*(5) أكليمندس الأسكندرى : "لما كرز بطرس بالكلمة جهاراً فى روما. وأعلن الإنجيل بالروح طلب كثيرون من الحاضرين إلى مرقس أن يدون أقواله لأنه لازمه وقتاً طويلاً وكان يتذكرها. وبعد أن دون الإنجيل سلمه لمن طلبوه".*
*ولم تخرج شهادة الآباء مثل العلامة أوريجانوس ويوسايبوس القيصرى وابيفانيوس أسقف سلاميس بقبرص (350م) وجيروم عن ذلك كثيراً بل كلها تدور فى هذا الإطار. ويجمع غالبيتهم على أن القديس مرقس دون الإنجيل فى حياة القديس بطرس أى قبل سنه 67م ولا يخرج عن ذلك سوى إيريناؤس الذى يقول إنه دونه بعد وفاته. ولكن الدليل الداخلى وشهادة العلماء تؤكد إنه كُتب قبل انتقاله بكثير.*
*5- هدف الإنجيل ومكان تدوينه:*
*كُتب الإنجيل بحسب شهادة الآباء فى روما وبناء على طلب الذين تسلموا الإنجيل الشفوى قبل انتقال القديس بطرس وقبل دمار أورشليم بفترة. وهو يقدم لنا الإنجيل فى أقوى وأقدم صورة ويتشابه بدرجة كبيرة مع عظات القديس بطرس والقديس بولس المدونة فى سفر أعمال الرسل. ويسجل فيه القديس مرقس الأعمال والمعجزات العظيمة التى عملها السيد المسيح ، ويقدم صورة حية لحياته النشطة المتدفقة كأبن الله ومخلص العالم. وقد ترك أعمال السيد تعلن عن شخصه الإلهى ولاهوته فسجل الكثير من معجزاته الخارقة مثل مشيه على الماء وتهدئته للعاصفة بكلمة الأمر الإلهى "فقام وأنتهر الريح وقال للبحر أسكت. إبكم. فسكنت الريح وصار هدوء عظيم" مما جعل من فى السفينة يقفوا فى خوف وذهول شديد أمام شخصه الإلهى "فخافوا خوفاً عظيماً وقالوا بعضهم لبعض من هو هذا، فأن الريح أيضاً والبحر يطيعانه"**(129)**، ونازفة الدم التى شفيت بمجرد أن مست ثوبه**(130)**، وأرتعاب الشياطين أمامه وسجودها له واعترافها بكونه ابن الله. فلما رأى يسوع من بعيد ركض وسجد له وصرخ بصوت عظيم وقال مالى ولك يايسوع ابن الله العلى.. أستحلفك بالله أن لا تعذبنى. لأنه قال له أخرج من الإنسان أيها الروح النجس… فخرجت الأرواح النجسة"**(131)**، وإشباع خمسة آلاف رجل بخمسة أرغفة وسمكتين**(132)**، وإشباع أربعة آلاف بسبع خبزات وقليل من صغار السمك**(133)**، وكانت أكبر معجزاته هى قيامته من الأموات.*
*وكما قدم المسيح الإلهى صاحب الأعمال الخارقة، قدم أيضا المعلم الإلهى الذى لا مثيل له، الغازى الوحى الذى يخلب العقل الرومانى المادى، قدم المسيح المعلم العظيم الذى بُهتت الجموع من تعاليمه ذات السلطان الإلهى والتى لا مثيل لها بن معلمى البشر. "فُبهتوا من تعليمه لأنه كان يعلمهم كمن له سلطان وليس كالكتبة"**(134)**، "وكثيرون إذ سمعوا بهتوا قائلين من أين لهذا هذه. وما هذه الحكمة التى أعطيت له حتى تجرى على يديه قوات مثل هذه"**(13**5).*
*ومما يدل أيضاً على إنه كتب للرومان خاصة وللأمم عامه هو عدم إشارته لنبوات العهد القديم إلا نادراً ولجؤه إلى تفسير عادات اليهود، على عكس القديس متى الذى سجل عادات اليهود وتقاليدهم دون شرح أو إيضاح لأنه كان يكتب لليهود. أما القديس مرقس فقد شرح وفسر عاداتهم فى الأكل بأيدى مغسولة**(136)**، ووضح معنى اليوم الأول من الفطير بأنه اليوم الذى كانوا يذبحون فيه الفصح**(137)** وقدم تعريف لعادة إطلاق أسير فى كل عيد**(138)**. كما فسر الكلمات الإجرامية مثل "طلبنا قومى. الذى تفسيره يا صبيه قومى"**(139)**، "وقال له أفثأ. أى انفتح"**(140)**، "الوى الوى لما شبقتنى_ الذى تفسيره إلهى إلهى لما تركتنى"**(141)**، "وجعل لهما أسم نوانرجس أى أبنى الرعد"**(142)**، "موضع جمجمة"**(142)**. وشرح معنى كلمة "الصدوقيين الذين يقولون ليس قيامه"**(144)**. وعلى العكس من ذلك فلم يفسر الكلمات اللاتينية التى أستخدمها مثل كلمة "دينار- Dunarion" و "قائد المئة- Kenturiwn"**(146)** و "جزيه- Ktnsos"**(147)** و "لجئون- Legiwn"**(148)** و "ريع-Kordantys"**(149)** و "دار الولاية- Praitwrion"**(150)**، بل وفى بعض الأحيان ترجم كلمات يونانية إلى ما يقابلها فى اللغة اللاتينية مثل "فلسطين قيمتها ربع- Kordantys"**(151)**.*
​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*مصادر و شواهد الأرقام الدلالية الموضحة بالموضوع أعلاه :*
*(53)** أع 12:12*
*(54)** أع 5:12.*
*(55)** أع 12:12.*
*(56)** أع 1،2.*
*(57)** كتاب "مرقس الرسول" لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث ص14.*
*(58)** مر 51:14:.*
*(59)** لو 1:10.*
*(60)** لو 2:8، أع 14:1.*
*(61)** أع 25:12.*
*(63)** أ‘ 37:15_39.*
*(64)** أع 13:13.*
*(65)** أع 37:15_39.*
*(66)** كو 10:4.*
*(67)** 2تى 11:4.*
*(68)** فل24.*
*(69)** 1بط 1:1.*
*(70)** 1بط 13:5.*
*(71)** مر 37:5*
*(72)** مر 1:9*
*(74)** غل 9:2*
*(75)** 27:11*
*(76)** 2:6*
*(77)** 24:10*
*(78)** 26:10*
*(79)** 32:10*
*(80)** 12:2*
*(81)** 41:4*
*(82)** 51:6*
*(83)** 10:3*
*(84)** 31:5*
*(85)** 20:3*
*(8**6) 32:10*
*(87)** 1:4*
*(88)** 21:5*
*(89)** 34:6*
*(90)** 34:6*
*(91)** 6:6*
*(93)* 
*(94)** 14:10*
*(95)** 31:1*
*(96)** 5:3*
*(97)** 34:3*
*(98)** 32:5*
*(99)** 33:7،34*
*(100)** 12:8*
*(101)** 33:8*
*(102)** 35:9*
*(103)** 11:11*
*(104)** 38:4*
*(105)** 12:11*
*(106)** 36:9*
*(107)** 16:10*
*(108)** 29:1*
*(109)** 6:13*
*(110)** 3:9*
*(111)** 46:10-50*
*(112)** 39:6،40*
*(113)** 21:15*
*(114)** رو 13:16*
*(115)** 38:4*
*(116)** 14:8*
*(117)** 4:11*
*(118)** 8:3*
*(119)** 31:7*
*(120)** 13:2*
*(121)** 13:2*
*(122)** 3:13*
*(123)** 68:14*
*(124)** 39:15*
*(125)** 13:1*
*(126)** 4:2*
*(127)** 4:5،5*
*(129)** 35:4_41.*
*(130)** 39:4_41.*
*(131)** 6:5_13.*
*(132)** 35:6_44.*
*(133)** 1:8_10.*
*(134)** 22:1.*
*(135)** 2:6.*
*(136)** 2:7_4.*
*(13**7) 12:14.*
*(138)** 6:15.*
*(139)** 41:15.*
*(140)** 34:15.*
*(141)** 34:15.*
*(142)** 17:3.*
*(142)** 17:3.*
*(144)** 18:12.*
*(146)** 39:15.*
*(147)** 24:12.*
*(148)** 9:5.*
*(149)** 42:12.*
*(150)** 16:15.*
*(151)** 42:12.*
​


----------



## النهيسى (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا للسيره العطره الجميله

المميــــــــــــــــــــــزه

ربنا يبارككــ*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (12 نوفمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا للسيره العطره الجميله
> 
> المميــــــــــــــــــــــزه
> 
> ربنا يبارككــ*


*أشكرك على مرور حضرتك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك
*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (14 نوفمبر 2009)

حلوة اوى المعلومات دى  
انا اول مرة اعرف ان مارمرقس كان الشاب الذى ترك الازار وهرب

ربنا يباركك على الموضوع الرائع​


----------



## الأخت مايا (14 نوفمبر 2009)

كتير حلوة هل المعلومات الله يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 نوفمبر 2009)

رااااااااائع يا ماريان 
ميرررررسى ليكى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

